# Poor Accuracy From A Cwc G10



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a '95 CWC G10 that is performing more like a mechanical watch in need of a service than a quartz. Say 30 - 45 secs loss per day. Is this something anyone has come across and anyone know of possible fixes? I suppose a movement swap would do it but is there something obvious I'm missing?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

How about a battery change?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> How about a battery change?


Thanks -







- I should have mentioned that I am pretty sure the battery is OK.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

A weak battery would likely cause the movement to go in to EOL mode and the second hand would jump four seconds at a time.

Damaged circuit board perhaps? Or debris in the movement?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I had one that was eating batteries like a demented tazmanian devil.

I was fortunate that the seller fitted me a replacement movement and all is well now


----------

